# Imodium - to take or not to take!



## 19125 (May 20, 2006)

Hey all.Being an ibs-d sufferer, do you think that in taking imodium "fixes the problem" or "just delays the inevitable".Reason I'm asking is I gotta fly from Ireland to USA on Monday, and wondering should I take some or not. I have found that for me it just gives me maybe 12 hours max relief before the inevitable attack again.Cheers all!


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

I would probabley take it for the trip....I have been trying not to take it only when I have to out of need.....Have a safe flight ...Mary::







))


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Allot of times it did that to me too. Stoped it for several hours then WATCH OUT HERE IT COMES. I think I would take some so you are pretty safe on the plane cause I would rather get sick ina hotel or restaurant than get sick on a plane.Good luck try to have funKat


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can go either way.Some people with IBS do better on low regular doses of Imodium rather than taking it once in a while.It won't cure chronic diarrhea, so if you would have diarrhea several hours later when it wears off even if you didn't take it you will have diarrhea when it wears off.Just like if you had major surgery the pain comes back when the pain meds wear off.K.


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi:I've just had Imodium syrup prescribed so I can try taking reqular low doses to see if this helps. I am taking 1mg per day and I am going to try and 'wean' myself off nortriptyline. My doctor was not keen to prescribe Questran but has fixed up for me to see a specialist. I will see what the IBS specialist recomends when I see him in ten days time.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

My GI was all gung ho....don't be afraid of the Imodium he said.....even pregnant women can take it....granted I am new to all this and this is my 2nd GI guy....glad the first one is gone I want to cuss him out for letting me suffer 5 mos more than I should have.....Mary::







))


----------



## 17241 (Dec 2, 2006)

Chatroom anyone? I'm there now...


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey!!i have to say that imodium is my saving grace!!!When i go to work, I take one tablet at night and 2 in the morning, and i get through the work day, and then when I get home i can go to the toilet if i need to and its not bad D.I have asked many doctors, even my specialist, and they all say that imodium, taken regulary or not is harmless! So if it works for you go for it!Also, i went on a plane a few months back, andI did take several imodiums to get through the trip, if they take a while to kick in, maybe take one every hour or two, until its time, but you definately dont wanna be sick on the plane toilet, I didnt even wanna take a pee in there!!


----------



## 19125 (May 20, 2006)

Thanks all for replys.I'll think I'll take some to be sure. Off on my hols now to Boston/NY for two weeks.Goodbye!


----------



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a general question. Do most people with IBS D in the US take Imodium as the medicine of choice? Or are some of you prescribed tricyclates by your doctors? I am interested to learn what doctors over there normally prescribe for IBS D. (ps: I am from London, UK)Thanks in advance for some replies.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have Imodium at times like this when I am not on meds because I'm hoping to get pregnant.I do usually take Effexor or a Tricyclic to control it. I tried desipramine after several years off tricyclics and found I couldn't take it. Couldn't sleep at night and mouth too dry in the day.I also try other things like probiotics, iron, calcium, those enteric coated peppermint pills. Most days I try to avoid milk, dairy, tomatoes, wine, coffe, and lettuce.


----------



## 17781 (Dec 4, 2006)

I find that if I take even one Immodium tab that I won't have another movement for almost 3 days, so I take it when I'm having really BAD flare-ups. I don't feel it delays the inevitable. I feel it keeps everything in you and takes the water out of your stool so when you do go it's a normal solid stool.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Ohhhhh, to take 1 immodium and not go for 3 days. That would be a dream come true!! I can take 5, and still go the next day!







Oh, I just noticed your location! Hi neighbor! I'm from Lynchburg!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

It can go either way with me... sometimes I take 2 Immodium and the D doesn't stop. Other times it brings my entire system to a standstill for days, and I get so paranoid the D will start suddenly when I'm out, I have to take a laxative (garunteed to have me on the loo all the morning after but at least it gets it over with). Occasionally I'm lucky and the Immodium stops the D and I have a normal(ish) BM the next day. I guess it depends on how hyperactive my bowels are!


----------



## 22163 (Aug 26, 2006)

When I take two Immodiums it constipates me for a couple of days, unless I'm in a stressful situation like staying away from home, then it only works for the day and have to take more again the next day. If I'm flying I take it for sure, even if I get D at the hotel, that's way better than D in a plane! I guess I'd better count my blessings since I don't have it nearly as bad as many of you!


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I saw my FP doc today and she scheduled me for a colonscopy and I told her I was having to take 4 Immoudiums a day. She looked at my package for the dose and looked it up on her computer and said no problem, you can take up to 8 a day without a problem. After the colonscopy she will give me something prescribed she justs want to rule out celiac disease or colitis. I was happy because I use ALOT of Immoudium.


----------



## joelcoqui (Oct 17, 2006)

But the directions to Immodium is to take AFTER the Diareeah. Does it help when your stomach/intestines is still full. Also, if there is something bad you eat after a does of Immodium, wouldnt it prolong the release of this garbage? What if you ate some bad food, it would have to run its course and out of you. Thoughts?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here Joelcoqui, this thread maybe can answer your question.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...03712#873103712BQ


----------



## 17542 (May 30, 2006)

I forgot to add that I also follow Linda's calcium routine. When I have missed a calcium I know it. Thank you, thank you linda for all that helpful information!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

I can take up to 5/6 on a bad morning, and still go to the toilet when I get home from work!!! I think it depends on how bad a flare up I was going to have, because sometimes I do the same and then I cant go to the toilet for a few days!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I find it best to takeit as a prevenative each day.. 2 in the am 2 in the pm...and even then some days i still get D


----------



## 23302 (Dec 7, 2006)

I only started Immodium last week, 1 capsule every second day. So far, I went to loo once in 2 days, which I prefer to going everyday.I also noticed that the longer I manage to stay away from washroom after last bowel movement, the smaller chances of D are. Not only that, chances I can control my next spasm are also higher. Probably because most water is already absorbed and it is easier to contain.Point is, Immodium seems mostly to work so far.


----------

